# 2007 700 EFI vs 2007 700 EFI H1



## chapy4650

Is there a difference??? the reason I ask is because I was looking to get a SnorkelyourATV kit for my 07 700..however on the website it says will only fit the 700 EFI not the 700 EFI H1?? :thinking:


----------



## Polaris425

Kit? *KIT? KIT???*

Sir, We do NOT do kits around here!!!!! We do it ourselves!! haha :bigok:


----------



## chapy4650

yeah i already have a home made snorkel on mine but its all messed up cuz i myself didnt do it...i want it to look cleaner


----------



## Bootlegger

yes....the 700H1 is the Arctic Cat motor and the 700 EFI is the Suzuki Motor...they are different.


----------



## byrd

chapy4650 said:


> yeah i already have a home made snorkel on mine but its all messed up cuz i myself didnt do it...i want it to look cleaner


:nono:then do it urself and make it cleaner for cheaper


----------



## chapy4650

yeah...i prolly will make my own instead of spending $300 on one...is there a sticky thread on this??


----------



## 07cat700

LOWES!!


----------



## Eight

Do you have an h1 or efi.


----------



## chapy4650

lol thats the million dollar question...im fairly sure its the efi


----------



## Metal Man

Whats the sticker on the pod say? If its the H1 it will be labeled H1. If its the 700EFI it will say 700 EFI.

I would not buy the kit. Most (not all) kits are just a box full of PVC fittings with a few lengths of pipe thrown in,with a set of crappy instructions copied from the internet. You still have to do all the work your self, like cutting and measuring the pipe and plastic. Your better off just going to Lowe's and saving the money. I never snorkeled a cat like yours so I'm not much help in a how to but i f you do decide to do it be sure you take plenty of pics. Make your own "how to" and post it up here. Might help the next guy.:01:


----------



## Eight

Like Metal Man said if its a h1 it will say it on the pod. Plus the efi should have a pull start rope on the left side, which I think h1's do not have.

If it's an efi I can take some pics of how I did mine.


----------



## chapy4650

then it is for sure a EFI.. at the moment im building a some split audio tubes for it..when im done with this then im going to tackle the snorkels.. the only problem i have is that whoever snorkeled it in the first place ran one of the pipes out the back of the bike with some flex tube crap..it looks terrible and is just in a all around bad spot.. thank god i dont do any deep mudding at the moment cuz that thing would suck some water up and ide be screwed..but Eight any pics would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Savageman69

only 700 in 2007 is suzuki powered


----------



## kdm256

might be a little late to respond... you have the efi model aka suzuki....buy it from snorkelyouratv.com I spent well over the the price of that kit to try and make my own and i still ended up buying theirs. Buy their kit and for the belt exhaust use 1.5 pipe where it runs along the motor instead of the 2 in thats supplied, it makes for a much better fit on the side panels and the shifter rod.


----------

